# LTSP Image on Ubuntu deployed by FreeBSD DHCP



## cybercoke (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi guys,

I make one LTSP virtual server on a Ubuntu 12.04 machine, an share the folder /opt/ltsp on this machine as "remote" with samba.

Because my DHCP is on a FreeBSD 8.0 Release, I create a mount point on it as /ltsp pointing to the "remote" share on the Ubuntu box.

I add this on the FreeBSD box dhcpd.conf:


```
option root-path "/ltsp/i386";
        if substring( option vendor-class-identifier, 0, 9 ) = "PXECliente" {
                filename "/ltsp/i386/pxelinux.0";
        } else {
                filename "/ltsp/i386/nbi.img";
        }
```

My intend is that FreeBSD deploy the ip for the thinclient estation with my configuration all ready working but if they are booting from PXE it deploy the Ubuntu image located at /ltsp/i386/pxelinux.0.

When I was trying this, the thinclient boots from LAN an start to loading tftp...

After some time it says:

```
"tftp timeout"
```
and do not load the image.

What am I doing is right? There is another way to keep my dhcp on FreeBSD and deploy the images from Ubuntu?

Thank you all!


----------



## SirDice (Oct 3, 2012)

cybercoke said:
			
		

> Because my DHCP is on a FreeBSD 8.0 Release


Upgrade to 8.3. FreeBSD 8.0 has been End-of-Life since November 2010.

http://www.freebsd.org/security/#unsup

It's unclear which server is the TFTP server. If it's not the FreeBSD server your problem is somewhere else.


----------



## cybercoke (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi SirDice, yes I know that I need to upgrade. I'll do that soon.

The TFTP server is de Ubuntu Machine that have the image to deploy. On the FreeBSD I only mount the share to point to this Ubuntu Machine.

When I enable de DHCP on the Ubuntu the deploy works well. I was thinking why tftp time out appears when I use FreeBSD as DHCP pointing to share on ubuntu that have the image to deploy.

The mount point created on the FreeBSD as /ltsp is nothing else but the place where the image was save.

Thank You again.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 3, 2012)

If the FreeBSD box is not involved with the TFTP transfer the issue is not with FreeBSD.


----------



## cybercoke (Oct 3, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> If the FreeBSD box is not involved with the TFTP transfer the issue is not with FreeBSD.



Hi SirDice, i found the solution:

When dhcp server was not the same sarver as tftp, we need to especify who is this server using dhcp option 066 (next-server) linke this:


```
next-server 192.168.x.y;
```

I do that and work !

I hope this may help someone.

Thank you.


----------

